# Galway v Kilkenny All Ireland Final



## Teatime (9 Sep 2012)

What a fantastic hurling match! My nerves are shattered!
It was King Henry Shefflin v Big Joe Canning.
Hope the replay is just as exciting.


----------



## Leper (9 Sep 2012)

What a great two games we had today and how fitting both ended in draws.  Nobody moaned, nobody groaned and they all just want to get on with the business afoot. Our soccer team could learn from the GAA.


----------



## bullbars (10 Sep 2012)

I thought Galway lost it too be honest. Built up a god lead ad didn't capitalise on it. Too many scoreable chances in the second half went wide. Should've been Galways day.


----------



## MrMan (10 Sep 2012)

5 points is nothing at half time in hurling, even more so against Kilkenny.


----------



## The_Banker (10 Sep 2012)

Leper said:


> What a great two games we had today and how fitting both ended in draws. *Nobody moaned, nobody groaned* and they all just want to get on with the business afoot. *Our soccer team could learn from the GAA*.


 
Didnt Cody moan and groan for the final free?

Not sure what our soccer team have done now?

As an aside... The GAA have dropped the replay prices.
Stand down from €80 to €50
Terrace down drom €40 to €25.

Fair play to them.


----------



## Boyd (10 Sep 2012)

The_Banker said:


> Not sure what our soccer team have done now?



Moaning and tweeting about not bring picked (McClean). Refusing to travel to Kazakstan due to not being picked in euros (Gibson) etc.


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Sep 2012)

All summer long there have been players leaving squads due to not being picked to start matches, didn't Ciaran McDonald of Mayo do the same thing.

I don't see why the two fantastic games yesterday have to be turned into a whataboutery on the state of soccer?


----------



## The_Banker (10 Sep 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> All summer long there have been players leaving squads due to not being picked to start matches, didn't Ciaran McDonald of Mayo do the same thing.
> 
> *I don't see why the two fantastic games yesterday have to be turned into a whataboutery on the state of soccer*?


 
Agreed.


----------



## PaddyW (10 Sep 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> All summer long there have been players leaving squads due to not being picked to start matches, didn't Ciaran McDonald of Mayo do the same thing.
> 
> I don't see why the two fantastic games yesterday have to be turned into a whataboutery on the state of soccer?


 
Conor Mortimer I think


----------



## The_Banker (10 Sep 2012)

Add to that Charlie Carter in Kilkenny. He even wrote a book about it.


----------



## bullbars (10 Sep 2012)

MrMan said:


> 5 points is nothing at half time in hurling, even more so against Kilkenny.


 
Very true, which is why those wides in the second half were so costly


----------



## T McGibney (11 Sep 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> All summer long there have been players leaving squads due to not being picked to start matches, didn't Ciaran McDonald of Mayo do the same thing.



Ciaran McDonald was dropped off the Mayo panel about 5 years ago by John O'Mahony. He hasn't played intercounty since but still plays for Crossmolina.


----------



## DB74 (11 Sep 2012)

The Mayo player who left the panel this summer was Conor Mortimer

http://www.irishexaminer.com/sport/mortimer-family-horan-destroyed-conors-confidence-200665.html


----------



## PaddyW (11 Sep 2012)

I hope to God that Galway win the replay. I know Kilkenny came back at them in the 2nd half, but I believe Galway are the better team. If they could just drop their 2nd half negativity they could pile a substantial defeat on the Cats.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Sep 2012)

T McGibney said:


> Ciaran McDonald was dropped off the Mayo panel about 5 years ago by John O'Mahony. He hasn't played intercounty since but still plays for Crossmolina.


 
Sorry I got mixed up with Conor Mortimer, doesn't change the fact that he and other players have also left their county squads during the summer due to differences of opinion with management. It's not specific to soccer.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Sep 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> other players have also left their county squads during the summer due to differences of opinion


 
Remember that farce of a hurling game in Kildare so that Seanie Johnston could be eligible for the county footballers  ?


----------



## STEINER (11 Sep 2012)

Certainly the 4 years competing in Leinster has toughened up Galway.  After no senior championship success since 1988 no one would begrudge Galway a victory.  Looking forward to 30th Sept and the u21 this Saturday.  I will be rooting for Kilkenny though, as usual.  By the way I can't abide the biased all Munster trio of Loughnane, Sheehy & Mulcahy on the RTE Live Sunday Game.


----------



## Sunny (11 Sep 2012)

How are they biased? All of them along with the majority of the Country have anointed the current Kilkenny team as the greatest of all time. As a Galway supporter, Henrys performance on Sunday was out of this world. Tommy Walsh is not far behind.


----------

